# Baby 2'' P Tail Bitten



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

I have 5 3" RBP and one 2" baby. Yesterday i found out that he got his tail nipped on and was wondering if it will ever grow back to its beautiful form? Its my fav P and I really hope he goes back to norm. Can anyone tell me if It will ever grow back? Thanks


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

post pics we will be able to tell better. it is best to quarantine him for now so he can recover.

edit nvm i see the pic now. that will heal no problem dont worry.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Yeah, like the "King of Cohab" said... his tail will be just fine.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

add some aquarium salt if you are worried about it. but it will grow back,


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Thanks guys for ur help! I feel a lot better now!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

ya mine looked alot worse and now you cant tell...he'll be good


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

that is nothing. Mine had almost no tail and it grew back.


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Nips are normal. If its ever past the fin & up into the meat, that's when you need to worry about wheather it'll grow back or not.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

BRUNER247 said:


> Nips are normal. If its ever past the fin & up into the meat, that's when you need to worry about wheather it'll grow back or not.


 Agreed. Anything on just the fin is fine. If the injury hits the meat then theres a chance it may or may not grow back. It should grow back normal though it may look a bit differnt colour wise but eventually with time and size it probably will blend perfectly.


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

Update on Tail


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

good to hear


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

glad hes all better. the healing process is fascinating


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

its embedded in their DNA to heal fast....its either heal or die


----------



## Piranha feeder (Jun 15, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> its embedded in their DNA to heal fast....its either heal or die


Ya I'm glad he's recovering. And quiet fast too! I love him he's my fav. He's the smallest but the most aggressive! Always eats first and last! And steals everyones food! If I didn't stop feeding he would explode! Lol he just doesn't stop eating like the rest! U can even c on all the pics he always has a bulging tummy!


----------

